# hospital imprisons new mothers with no money



## Nova78 (Dec 29, 2012)

Kenya hospital imprisons new mothers with no money | Health Headlines | Comcast

The director of the Pumwani Maternity Hospital, located in a hardscrabble neighborhood of downtown Nairobi, freely acknowledges what he's accused of: detaining mothers who can't pay their bills. Lazarus Omondi says it's the only way he can keep his medical center running.
"We hold you and squeeze you until we get what we can get. We must be self-sufficient," Omondi said in an interview in his hospital office. "The hospital must get money to pay electricity, to pay water. We must pay our doctors and our workers."

"They stay there until they pay. They must pay," he said of the 350 mothers who give birth each week on average. "If you don't pay the hospital will collapse."

*We should do that here , cut down on the worthless freeloading Illegals who flop out babies like Gerbils with no means of support. My hard earned money should stay in my pocket. Just a thought !*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 29, 2012)

Barack got lucky


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 29, 2012)

Simple concept, a business doesn't get paid for services rendered, they can't stay in business. Those receiving the service should be the ones paying.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 29, 2012)

So this practice is admired by right wingers?

Good thing we outlawed debtors prisons.


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> So this practice is admired by right wingers?
> 
> Good thing we outlawed debtors prisons.



Well one thing is certain, we all know not paying your own bills is the way of the progressive


----------



## hazlnut (Dec 29, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> *We should do that here , cut down on the worthless freeloading Illegals who flop out babies like Gerbils with no means of support. My hard earned money should stay in my pocket. Just a thought !*



It's bigots like you who are more than happy to have illegals demo a kitchen for a remodel, cut your grass and wash the dished at your favorite restaurant.  You never complain about the low priced remodel, yard care, meal.

And you probably eat food picked by migrant workers in california and beef slaughtered by undocumented workers in Texas.

Guess what, pal?

You are an ignorant hypocrite.


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 29, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > *We should do that here , cut down on the worthless freeloading Illegals who flop out babies like Gerbils with no means of support. My hard earned money should stay in my pocket. Just a thought !*
> ...



Do you always project a bunch of unsubstantiated bullshit onto people then get outraged about what they support?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> *We should do that here , cut down on the worthless freeloading Illegals who flop out babies like Gerbils with no means of support. My hard earned money should stay in my pocket. Just a thought !*


So you wanna criminalize debt?  Which increases the amount of people needed to enforce it and consequently, increases the size of government.

That would be the final nail in the coffin to re-classify American citizens into only 3 catagories:

consumer
warrior
criminal
When do we start calling ourselves the 4th Reich?


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > *We should do that here , cut down on the worthless freeloading Illegals who flop out babies like Gerbils with no means of support. My hard earned money should stay in my pocket. Just a thought !*
> ...



If that's what you get from that statement, you need to go back to school. Saying people should pay their own way is not criminalizing anything. But hey let's not let facts get in the way of good propaganda, right comrade?


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 29, 2012)

So.. how do we make it work in America?


----------



## jillian (Dec 29, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Barack got lucky



for being born here and not in kenya...

well, yeah...


----------



## AmyNation (Dec 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> So.. how do we make it work in America?



You can start by repealing the law Reagan passed forcing hospitals to treat everyone, even if they have no money.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> If that's what you get from that statement, you need to go back to school. Saying people should pay their own way is not criminalizing anything. But hey let's not let facts get in the way of good propaganda, right comrade?


The poster said _"we should do that here"! _ 

The "THAT", he was referring to, was imprisoning someone for non-payment of bill.  That's criminalizing debt!  

What other possible meaning could that poster have had?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> You can start by repealing the law Reagan passed forcing hospitals to treat everyone, even if they have no money.


Why don't we start by enforcing anti-trust laws that allow healthcare corporations to merge and monopolize the market that allows them to charge ridiculous prices that are just obscene!


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 29, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > So.. how do we make it work in America?
> ...



Good idea, but somewhat irrelevant. 

They could go do their time in the slammer eitherway.


----------



## SniperFire (Dec 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > You can start by repealing the law Reagan passed forcing hospitals to treat everyone, even if they have no money.
> ...



What is the average gross profit a 'healthcare corporation' makes on a dollar of service rendered?


Or do you not have a fucking clue and just say stupid things?


----------



## hazlnut (Dec 29, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Nova78 said:
> ...



Just call 'em like I see 'em.  Open your eyes.

People make xenophobic remarks while eating cheap grapes and apples picked by migrant workers w/o health insurance.

Every American eats something picked or grown or produced in California every day.  But then   calls California too liberal for providing emergency health care to the people picking the fruits, nuts, veggies.

How stupid is that?

Tea baggers want to embrace constitution.... except the part that makes brown babies citizens... and deporting their parents harder.

The Catholic Church has called the GOP budget proposals (Paul Ryan) unacceptable with regard to treatment of the poor.  This is a fact.  The mother church of Christianity is saying the GOP does not fallow the teachings of christ.  Do you deny this fact?  It's not me saying this, it's the Church body that assembled the bible in 300 A.D.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> What is the average gross profit a 'healthcare corporation' makes on a dollar of service rendered?
> 
> 
> Or do you not have a fucking clue and just say stupid things?


I know a one night stay in the hospital, shouldn't cost $36,000!


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > If that's what you get from that statement, you need to go back to school. Saying people should pay their own way is not criminalizing anything. But hey let's not let facts get in the way of good propaganda, right comrade?
> ...



If you had bothered to actually read the link you would have found that the hospital did not release them until they paid, there was no law enforcement involved.


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 29, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



You're projecting what others support again. Just because one eats a grape doesn't mean they support illegals picking it. Most would much prefer to eat a grape picked by an American.
 With so many Americans out of work it's a sad indictment of how useless and pampered many in our society have become that that work is above them. Stop the lifetime benefits for the healthy useless and let them starve if they won't do the work, and kick the illegals the fuck out and build a great big fence to keep them out with snipers every so often to shoot any fuck trying to get over or around it.

 And yes, any brown, white, pink, yellow, or blue baby born to an illegal should be booted out too.

 And I don't give a fuck what the Catholic church has to say, they are as fucked up as our government anymore.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 29, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Damn your ignorant, the Constitution does not grant the children of illegals citizenship, US law does and it could be changed. And aren't you being your usual hypocritical self, quoting a church when it's convenient. How about you show me where the bible says it's the job of government to care for the poor, I very sure with your vast knowledge of all things in humanity this will be an easy task.


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 29, 2012)

loinboy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > If that's what you get from that statement, you need to go back to school. Saying people should pay their own way is not criminalizing anything. But hey let's not let facts get in the way of good propaganda, right comrade?
> ...



*Pay your way or get out hack,the American taxpayer is tired of supporting all you takers,an illegal will always take more from society than he gives, illegals love government entitlements ,thats why they come here .*


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 29, 2012)

Pay all you dirtbags for services rendered , do you go get a big mac then eat it without paying for it.


----------



## ba1614 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> Pay all you dirtbags for services rendered , do you go get a big mac then eat it without paying for it.



No, they laugh at and make fun of the guy making the big mac while paying for it with welfare funds.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 29, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Nova78 said:
> ...



when he isn't posting a jpeg or gif


----------



## Nova78 (Dec 29, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > *We should do that here , cut down on the worthless freeloading Illegals who flop out babies like Gerbils with no means of support. My hard earned money should stay in my pocket. Just a thought !*
> ...



I would gladly buy my products picked by Americans..........Your an idiot if you think any cost savings are passed on to the the consumer cause some illegal is doing it .


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> *Pay your way or get out hack,the American taxpayer is tired of supporting all you takers,an illegal will always take more from society than he gives, illegals love government entitlements ,thats why they come here .*


Watch how you talk to me, fuckhead!  I've been paying taxes (and my way) since 1973, so I'm far from a taker, prick!  And let's get one thing straight, asshole, there's no such thing as an "illegal" person. So shove that up your fuckin' ass!

And speaking of entitlements, you say nothing about corporate welfare, which affects this countrys' economy a lot more than entitlements, you fuckin' hypocrite!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 29, 2012)

OKTexas said:


> If you had bothered to actually read the link you would have found that the hospital did not release them until they paid, there was no law enforcement involved.


So you support kidnapping and deprivation of a persons Constitutional right of liberty?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 31, 2012)

loinboy said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > If you had bothered to actually read the link you would have found that the hospital did not release them until they paid, there was no law enforcement involved.
> ...



They don't have a constitutional right of liberty.  Kenya isn't governed by our constitution.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 31, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> Kenya hospital imprisons new mothers with no money | Health Headlines | Comcast
> 
> The director of the Pumwani Maternity Hospital, located in a hardscrabble neighborhood of downtown Nairobi, freely acknowledges what he's accused of: detaining mothers who can't pay their bills. Lazarus Omondi says it's the only way he can keep his medical center running.
> "We hold you and squeeze you until we get what we can get. We must be self-sufficient," Omondi said in an interview in his hospital office. "The hospital must get money to pay electricity, to pay water. We must pay our doctors and our workers."
> ...





If they have no means of support how do you expect keeping them locked in a hospital will give them those means?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Dec 31, 2012)

ba1614 said:


> You're projecting what others support again. Just because one eats a grape doesn't mean they support illegals picking it.



Yes - it does.  When you buy a product you are financially supporting all of the people and entities that made that product available for you to buy, from the grocer on down to the guy who picks it in the field.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 31, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenya hospital imprisons new mothers with no money | Health Headlines | Comcast
> ...



It looks like the Kenyans didn't think about that part.  What we should do here is deport mother and child without granting citizenship.  Account for all the funds expended on behalf of mother and child then deduct it from whatever foreign aid that country gets.


----------

